# Unreal pictures.



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really have quit coming here for some darn good reasons. But, you have to see these pictures, it was a contest on head tilts, you know when your talking to your dog and he starts tilting thier head to try and understand what you are saying. The number of great pictures is unreal. Their are five pages and make sure you look at your fav's in the large size.

German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

wouldnt let me. unless i register.


----------



## PawsForCS (Apr 30, 2010)

HAHAHA I could see them - so funny! I would love love love to know what they're thinking when they *head tilt!


----------

